

A brilliant use of recursion - ekn
http://jithusunnyk.blogspot.com/2011/09/pascals-triangle-c.html

======
mooism2
This is pretty and hopelessly inefficient, in the same way that functions for
calculating the fibonacci sequence can be pretty and hopelessly inefficient.

~~~
ekn
True. But it looks beautiful.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
I think you're mistaking beauty for common sense :P

~~~
ekn
True. I got carried away with that one line magic :)

